

5 Reasons to Use Mono for Linux Development - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/06/17/5-reasons-to-use-mono-for-linux-development/

======
Zekio
Hopefully soon the .net framework will be fully cross platform and easy to use
for projects using C# so you can develop for anywhere easily just like with
Mono :)

